# The only thing that sucks about recovering...



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

I haven't recovered completely, but I've made great progress that I've posted about in the past...

But what sucks is that even when I feel much better, now certain foods, music and places are associated with the hell that I was in during DP's peak from December-February. For example, I just poured a bowl of cereal that I haven't eaten since February (during peak DP) and, although I had a great, productive day with barely noticeable symptoms, the taste immediately reminded me of those horrible times of sitting in my room alone, afraid and hopeless. It didn't bring back those feelings, but it did bring back the negative memories. This is true in some of my favorite music as well. Even my room is something I associate with DP now, and sometimes I wonder whether or not I'll have to move to eliminate that negative association, completely recover and move on. Just something I thought of and thought I'd share...


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

Fuck man i know exactly what u mean, it's usually vitamin water that reminds me of dp cuz at the peak of my dp I drank that shit daily lol and music too but I just let it go now,


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Good post, it's so true. I often have to drive through the village I used to live in when my DP/DR was horrendous and it just makes me feel so fucking sad every time. Same here with music - I can only listen to some of the stuff when I'm in a particularly good mood, otherwise it destroys me even though I'm like 80% better than I was back then. Moving house has helped a lot to get rid of a lot of those negative memories though.


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, especially if it was your favorite cereal or favorite blanket pre-DP. Guess you'll have to find some new favorites, goodbye Lucky Charms...


----------



## ChelsieG (Jan 23, 2013)

I completely relate. As I was watching a show today it brought back negative feelings of dp. Rather than running away and throwing away everything that reminds us of past bad experiences with dp, lets fight it. Past negative feelings don't have to control us now. Remember they are just feelings not truth.


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

This is because you are , I think , traumatised by the DP experience that you had lived .

You are afraid that it comes again .

Listen :

YOU ARE FREE NOW

IT IS GONE

IT IS IN THE PAST

IT WILL NOT COME BACK

We love you <3


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

I totally know this feeling. I have certain games that I played during my worst DP (November to February) and playing them again gives me some bad flashbacks. Also studying for final exams (high school) brings back stuff that I was studying while more severely dp'd. Flashbacks are pretty powerful, I'll be glad to get past them.


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds like the underlying issue is still there. You have a lot more recovering to look forward to


----------



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm kinda having the same feelings except I seem to be avoiding things I used to enjoy before DP. Mostly music I used to listen to. I'm afraid that if I listen to it I won't feel the way I did before DP so I avoid it all together.


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

This is a little "out there" but there is this book called The Healing Code. I used it to diffuse the emotions surrounding the objects of my DP. How it works it pretty damn amazing. It goes to the source. You send new energy to the memories surrounding DP on the cellular, molecular level. (Have any of you heard of Quantum Physics?) For instance, my sister's car (and any cars that looked like hers) used to give me a full blown panic attack before I used the Healing Code. Now that diffused the negative memory from the cellular molecular level, no reaction when I see her car. I would highly recommend this book to anyone who wants to cheaply and permeantly diffuse difficult experiences that caused DP and any DP associations. I went to years of therapy trying to process and work through my childhood and this book did more for my healing process than any of my sessions. The book claims 6 minutes a day and it's true. You really need about 10 or 15 minutes of your day to do the technique properly and see better results. I almost forgot about this resource...I'm going to start doing it again! Check it out!!

http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Code-Minutes-Success-Relationship/dp/1455502014/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1370495877&sr=1-1&keywords=the+healing+code


----------

